

Presenting Founder Collective - jasonlbaptiste
http://cdixon.org/?p=1794

======
aditya
So, how exactly does one pitch the founder collective? :-)

Sounds more like a group of angels than the formalized process that
characterizes YC and others?

Hopefully the gap they're going for is the $50k-$250k gap since < $50k is
easier with friends/family and > $250k is closer to a regular angel round.

~~~
jlees
I'd expect stage one is 'get an introduction to a member'.

Interesting to see it's not based out of Silicon Valley. Was at a panel on
Saturday about angel investing and the scene is certainly a lot more
geographically distributed than I'd realised.

------
indranil
I like their name, and the company of people involved. :)

------
prakash
I wish Chris & the collective the very best, good to see different models
being tried out in the VC space.

------
alain94040
Sounds great. We need for ex-founders to help finance the next generation.

------
workhorse
I love it. I can't wait to see the moves they make.

